
Ask HN: Blog that detailed about website buying process - new_user_name
A while back, I had seen a HN post about some one buying a website through a broker and detailing their entire process. If anyone has a link to it, please can you reply as a comment.<p>Appreciate your reply
======
gus_massa
What about this: "What I Learned Selling A Software Business"
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_s...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_software_business)
HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347006)
(439 points, 238 days ago, 84 comments)

~~~
new_user_name
No, I am asking about a blog that someone wrote about buying and each and
every step that they went through. I am looking to read up something that
gives me perspective from buyer's end.

